# Lighter Side Of Life Interest August to October



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi all

I am opening up a few spaces for the next quarter for the Lighter Side of Life Subscription

Deal is same as last quarter . £65 paid up front in one go ...

Each month you will be sent 1kg of one coffee from a roaster - the roasters change each month. @fluffles is now sorting the roasters out - brief as always to have something that shows off the coffee of choices origin, where possible works as brewed and espresso , for those that love those fruity fantastic coffee's

We aim to get stuff before it goes retail or at least at a discounted price if already for joe publc to buy . More often than not we have had coffee's before they hit the public , so it's a great chance to get stuff before anyone else . And taste coffee along with your fellow forumites

In the past we have had cracking roasts from Foundry , Rave, The Barn , Sundlaug, to name a few ....

So 5 spaces open at mo then a reserve list .

We will need to hit an minimum number off people as subs to make this work

All you need to do at the moment is copy and paste your name the the list below

Previously i know that @AL1968 @hotmetal were asking when placed would be ready so get your name below ...

Cheers Martin

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

Reserve

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd like to join up, please

1. shannigan

2.

3.

4.

5.

Reserve

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can someone add me please


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3.

4.

5.

Reserve

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

If someone from Glasgow is keen to split, give me a shout (or we can split the shipping). I don't want a kilo, but don't want to miss out any slots.

Edit: pinging @GCGlasgow


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Martin @Mrboots2u well remembered!

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. Hotmetal

4.

5.

Reserve

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. Hotmetal

4. Syenitic

5.

Reserve

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. Hotmetal

4. Syenitic

5. Missy

Reserve

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Can someone add me please


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. Hotmetal

4. Syenitic

5. Missy

Reserve

1. Jason1wood

2. drude

3.

4.

5


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Can someone add me to reserve list please


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. Hotmetal

4. Syenitic

5. Missy

Reserve

1. Jason1wood

2. drude

3. GCGlasgow

4.

5

@PPapa we'll go on the reserve list.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. Hotmetal

4. Syenitic

5. Missy

Reserve

1. Jason1wood

2. drude

3. GCGlasgow

4. Hairy_Hogg

5


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

1. shannigan

2. Daren

3. Hotmetal

4. Syenitic

5. Missy

Reserve

1. Jason1wood

2. drude

3. GCGlasgow

4. Hairy_Hogg

5. Frandavi99

Enjoyed the Barn one and enjoyed a previous subscription. Think it's time to get involved again.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok currently i have 6 places free so

1. @shannigan

2. @Daren

3. @Hotmetal

4. @Syenitic

5. @Missy

Reserve

1. @Jason1wood

Your in check your pm's for the info i need at the moment

I am still waiting to hear back from from a couple of existing subs - if placed come free they wil go to whoever is next on the Reserve list


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@drude a place has opened up on the list - please drop me your address and real name to pm

Thanks martin

There will be a pm out at weekend or next week to collect the subs

Cheers Martin


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Martin, am I too late to join up?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkT said:


> Hi Martin, am I too late to join up?


Sorry yep there are 3 people ahead on the reserve list already . So they will get first dibs if anyone drops out .


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol. Oh well worth a try.







next time I guess.







(


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkT said:


> Lol. Oh well worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your eye out for guest spots coming up


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Will do. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking forward to this. I did DSOL a while back and there were some crackers (who remembers Baytown Bootleg?) but my tastes have definitely changed and I've got that Monty Python tune in my head in anticipation of discovering some great new coffees. Cheers boots and fluffles.


----------

